# A Couple Of My Old School Bmx Bikes



## nycet3 (Mar 13, 2016)

Here are a couple of my pre-1980 Redlines. All are era correct and have original finishes and decals. Hope you enjoy. Joe





 Above  is a 1978 Proline. Full chromoly frame and fork. This is the second year for the Proline. It was sold as a frame and fork set. The 1977 frame had seat stays with a single bend in them. From 1978 on, the stays had two bends.



 


 


 Above is a 1978 Redline MX-II. 1978 is the second year for the MX-II. This frame has the front end of the Squareback and the stays of a Proline.

Finally, above is a 1979 Redline MX-II. This is the first year of the new MX-II frame and fork design. This bike has early redline V bars and a Redline Super Proline stem. People call this model stem a "brute" stem. This bike also has pretty rare NTKK snakebelly tires in "fat/skinny" sizes and black sidewalls.


----------



## larock65 (Apr 10, 2016)

Great bikes Joe!
Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Mister R (Apr 18, 2016)

Cool bikes man. I'd like to find tires with the tread pattern that the '78 has but in a 26" size. Anybody know if those are even produced?


----------



## pedal_junky (May 5, 2016)

Mister R said:


> Cool bikes man. I'd like to find tires with the tread pattern that the '78 has but in a 26" size. Anybody know if those are even produced?




http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&id=301858314797&alt=web


----------

